# BigAls free shipping on orders over $75



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The title says it all


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the heads up i'm goinging there now


----------



## Dara (Jul 3, 2003)

Does that include heavy items too? Such as lighting, gravel, etc?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the gravel is not included. They have a different shipping rate for heavy items.


----------

